
No, Seriously: Microsoft Patents Page Up & Page Down - ajbatac
http://gigaom.com/2008/08/27/seriously-microsoft-patents-page-up-page-down/
======
cstejerean
People just don't get it. Microsoft didn't patent Page Up, Page Down
functionality. They patented a specific way of using page up and page down
that goes down to the next page at the exact same section as the current page,
which as far as I can tell nobody actually cares about.

------
jyothi
Tagged - "you_got_to_be_kidding_me." ;)

Patent system is _...as dysfunctional as Britney Spears_ \- love the analogy.

This is too detailed a patent and one can easily set the page down to one line
above or below in the scrolled page and claim they don't infringe. Hence this
patent is essentially useless.

~~~
cglee
Most patents provide implementation details just as an example and often have
a disclaimer that basically says all other varying incarnations of the idea is
covered by the patent. Yet another reason why most software patents aren't
helpful.

~~~
garbowza
Incorrect. The only legally valid part of a patent is in the exact language of
the claims. Any other description makes no difference, and anything not laid
out precisely in the claims is not covered by the patent. In fact, the body,
abstract, description makes no difference - it's only to lay the foundation
for the claims themselves.

------
JoelSutherland
Explanation for the patent in a reddit comment:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6xjmq/us_patent...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6xjmq/us_patent_7415666_method_and_system_for/c054yj8)

------
vaksel
with our patent system I bet this patent infringes on one of the prior ones, I
just don't believe that none of the early keyboard manufacturers didn't bother
to patent such an innovative leap in keyboard technology

------
mojuba
I can't read the patent because I don't want to infringe it by using my PgDn.

